# Is This the Reversal of George Floyd or Not.....?  What is YOUR Opinion !!!



## thirteenknots (Oct 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582552334994796547
*The woman with the handgun SHOT and KILLED an OFFDUTY
FIREMAN defending himself.....!!!!*


----------



## TimSandberg56 (Nov 27, 2022)

This is a reversal of a good fought back for this cyber Monday, get your hands on to best vpn deal at just $1.33 a month.


----------



## fourteenknots (Nov 28, 2022)

And when I say reversal of George Floyd, I’m talking about all the mostly African American communities that have historically controlled the justice system. Where there’s a long history of denying Caucasian civil rights. In case you were thinking otherwise.


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 28, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> And when I say reversal of George Floyd, I’m talking about all the mostly African American communities that have historically controlled the justice system. Where there’s a long history of denying Caucasian civil rights. In case you were thinking otherwise.


You crawl out of your racist hole to lurk here again 14 kn Nick Fuentes ?


----------

